# would this be considered webbed toes?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

the skin between brom's toes goes nearly out to the tips of his toes. it is really hard to tell on the pictures but i was just wondering what you guys think.










i am not squeezing here, it just looks like i am 



















thanks for looking


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmm I think it's more webbed than Nia's at least. 

I just found some pics on google of webbed toes. Here, you can compare
http://media.photobucket.com/image/dog%20webbed%20feet/dadogs/Dog%20Album/Pitfeet/pitbullfoot.jpg

http://media.photobucket.com/image/dog%20webbed%20feet/sbmayhem17/DSC_0001d.jpg


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks  i am just trying to figure out if there is something else that can give clues about what brom might be mixed with. his toes are like the first picture you linked to. they are not as webbed at the second picture.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think most dogs do have a bit of 'webbed' toes. Perhaps the webbed toes come from the lab part of him. He does have a little bit of a labish look. I know labs have webbed feet.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i would say the only lab trait that he might have is the fur at the moment. (unless he does have webbed toes) who knows what his adult fur might look like. we will have to see i guess


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL...thats Isis in the second picture....I was thinking "gosh that looks familiar?"...then I saw the user name ...Haha


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

that is awesome!!  i didn't know that pitties had webbed toes


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I think all breeds have 'webbed' toes to some degree. I know it varies by breed but I don't think it's a good breed indicator. Hallie has webbed toes  Isis has really really webbed toes! Does Iorek have webbed toes at all?


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Those aren't as webbed as my GSD's paws are.. and GSD's are supposedly as webbed as any retriever.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

iorek's toes are about as webbed as brom's, maybe a little less. i checked again and the skin between brom's toes is right from the tips of his toes but it goes back a little between the toes. it is hard to explain.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Bellos are more webbed than those ones in the pics. Hard to tell with the hair.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

the pictures really didn't do it justice


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are Bellos


















Still not sure if this is considered webbed but they go just about all the way out.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i don't think that brom's are that webbed. thanks for posting pictures  it helps to be able to compare like that.


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

I don't know much about puppy toes but I was on Kijiji earlier looking for a dog for my aunt (her's just passed and she wants to rescue again) and this dog looks A LOT like brom. He's a rotti/shepherd:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs...i-sheppard-for-sale-100-00-W0QQAdIdZ163305155

It's not the best picture but from what I see it sure looks like your dog! Could he be rottie/sheperd?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

wow!! that dog looks JUST like brom! i don't think he is rottie/gsd but you never know. i can't remember what a rottie's fur is like. i know that it is short on his head, but i can't remember what it is like on his (rottie) back. 

wow...i really can't get over how much that pup looks like brom!


----------

